# Chehaw Indian Festival Pictures



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

Here`s some shots from the Indian Festival this weekend. Included are some of my really crazy friends.  

This first one is my tipi.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

My flintknappin` area and the mess of flint chips.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

Ken Purdy, blacksmith and upcomin` flintknapper.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

Ed Seeley, the sho-nuff elder in the bunch.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

Veronica Weiss, 17th century housewife. This Lady can cook gourmet meals over an open fire.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

Russ Cutts, Ben Kirkland, and Russ` Lady Christina.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

Sawgrass` southeastern encampment.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

Little Deers` weapons.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

Comanche tipi summer setup. This one belongs to Little Deer, who ain`t so little, and is a Comanche.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

Interior shot of his tipi.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

A pair of Littles` lances. The one on the left has a flint point that I made for him a few years ago. He`s put it to good use.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

Plains style bow, quiver, and arrows. Also a buffalo horn warclub.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

Mike Stuckey, a world class master of makin` Indian pottery.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

Nancy Basket and her Granddaughter Jade.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

Jim Sawgrass and myself in a face off.


----------



## Sixes (Nov 19, 2006)

Great pics, I went to high school with Russell.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

Little Deer and me hagglin` over a trade. We ain`t figured out yet who got the best end of that deal.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

One more shot of me and Little. 

For ya`lls information, it was a common practice of the Plains tribes to take the clothing and weapons from army  soldiers killed in battle. Little is dressed as a  warrior after a succesful battle.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2006)

Very nice pics. Thanks for sharing! I have some of an Indian festival up in Floyd county earlier this year at the Chieftains Museum. Most are of Dancers and some of the museum. I really enjoy going to these kind of things when I get the time. Again, nice shots!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice pictures Nick. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 19, 2006)

Where was this at?  I was disappointed at the one they had at McIntosh Rec area by Whitesburg a month or so ago.  I am from Salamanca, NY - The only city in the country built entirely on an Indian Reservation. The Seneca Nation of Iroquois Indians.  I have the utmost respect for Native Americans and their traditions and beliefs.


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 19, 2006)

Great photos.  I would love to visit one of the festivals.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 19, 2006)

Me and russell cutts, we used to see each other at camporee's and he ALWAYS done  the indian dances he was good, and best I can remember was a national champion, at one time, He's a good guy.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the photos Nic.  Looks like a lot of fun.  

One question, I noticed that there are no pictures after the ones of you.  Something happen to the camera?

Hoss


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 19, 2006)

cool pics nic. wish i could have gotten to go


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2006)

Hoss said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos Nic.  Looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> One question, I noticed that there are no pictures after the ones of you.  Something happen to the camera?
> 
> Hoss



  Yep, I looked at the camera and gave my patented "bar-killin`" grin and the lense busted!   I thought them picture cameras were tougher than that.   That`s alright though, I traded it to Sawgrass. He likes shiny stuff!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 19, 2006)

oh yeah, nic, I remember when russ was "tapped out" if you know what that means, when he joined the "Order of the Arrow"


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 19, 2006)

Branch, I know what "tapped out" means. I am an OA member, too, as is Dutchman. 
Nick, great pictures !!! I am looking forward to seeing you in January !!


----------



## CAL (Nov 19, 2006)

Dadgumet,I knew I should have gone.Well,maybe I can next year.Thanks for the pictures Nick.Looks like all had fun!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 20, 2006)

Nick, thanks for sharing! Looks like y'all had a good time !
Sue


----------



## leo (Nov 20, 2006)

*Great shots nick*

Thanks for sharing the fine pics with us


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 20, 2006)

Excellent...I can almost smell the campfire...


----------



## LJay (Nov 20, 2006)

Great pics Nick!! Maybe I'll make it one day!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks ya`ll! It was a great weekend. Cool weather, some good friends, boiled coffee, deer over the coals, campfires, and a lot of tradin` goin` on. Only thing I missed was bein` able to hunt this weekend.

Mike, I don`t know but a few words in Lakota, but I know some of the customs of the Lakota and Northern Cheyenne, my two favorite peoples.


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Nov 21, 2006)

What happened to Chief Knockahoma other than Ted Turner took his land away from him.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 21, 2006)

balvarik said:


> Nic,
> My mom is member of the White Earth Band of Obijwa and my father is member of both White Earth Band and Sisseton Band of Lakota.
> My fathers clan had warriors and braves involved at the end of "Wamanuncha"!(Custer;loosely translates to "prince of thieves")
> 
> ...



If Im ever up your way I want to see the museum you got in your house.


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks like some good times and a few lifetimes of craftsman.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 21, 2006)

balvarik said:


> Nic,
> My mom is member of the White Earth Band of Obijwa and my father is member of both White Earth Band and Sisseton Band of Lakota.
> My fathers clan had warriors and braves involved at the end of "Wamanuncha"!(Custer;loosely translates to "prince of thieves")
> 
> ...



Mike, give me a holler when you get down this way. I do dearly love to trade and you have some fine loot there! We can always pretend it`s 225 years ago, fatten up a puppy, and do some serious tradin`! It`ll be a pleasure meetin` you.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pretty neat, Nic!  Thanks to all of y'all for sharing!


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 28, 2006)

nicodemus said:


> One more shot of me and Little.
> 
> For ya`lls information, it was a common practice of the Plains tribes to take the clothing and weapons from army  soldiers killed in battle. Little is dressed as a  warrior after a succesful battle.



Is that Willie Nelson ? LOL

Great pics !


----------

